# Ebay Gamble? Or Not!



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Just bought this Aeromatic pilot's watch from a German seller on eBay!

Couldn't resist the impulse and ended up paying Â£60 including delivery. Have I been done? Does anyone know anything about this watch or the brand?

Apparently it's automatic with a diameter of 40mm and doesn't look unlike a Laco so maybe it's an inexpensive gamble at the end of the day.










This is the precursor to a Stowa Airman which I'm sure is the one to go for but please feel free to advise me otherwise as I'm new to all this.

Regards, Tim


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There's a dealer in Telford sells these but I can't find that model. I would've thought about Â£70 or Â£80 and he offers free delivery so probably a good price. I've handled a couple and the quality wasn't great but still good value for money.

Why is the 'limited edition' on the dial rubbed out?


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Robert. Seems like I may have done OK but we'll see. I'll post my thoughts on it when it arrives (I'm no expert but I know what I like!).

As for the 'Limited Edition' being crossed out? Maybe it's not so limited any more - expect a flood of these on t'eBay, maybe!


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Fair comments, I guess, Potz! I feel reprimanded, somewhat embarrassed and firmly put in my place!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

dont take it to heart

i did have one of these cant remember what i paid i was taken in by the dial [liked that style]

its not really that bad you have to start somewhere.

but as said a seiko at that price would be better/more watch for your folding

thats the advantage of the sales section even if you dont buy use the search function

also the one on tz-uk and mwr you will get an idea of the watch and value


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> dont take it to heart
> 
> i did have one of these cant remember what i paid i was taken in by the dial [liked that style]
> 
> ...


Many thanks! Yours is probably the response I was yearning for.

As I'm sure you know, it's a mine field and finding the right path is difficult. So, I'll start with this one as a bit of fun, right it off if it fails and place an order for the Stowa as soon as I can. Maybe I'll get some street cred then


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

potz said:


> What is the point of asking about the watch, the brand and whether you've been done after the fact?
> 
> The brand isn't really a brand. They are Chinese watches and some (lots probably) are taken in by "Tauchmeister" (which is a literal translation of "dive master" but the word doesn't actually exist in German) and a year 1912 in the name which I'm 1000% sure is not the founding year of this "company". This watch has nothing whatsoever to do with either Stowa or Laco, both of which made the original B-Uhr in WWII.
> 
> ...


Got to agree these really are pieces of chinese crap and if you pay more than Â£10.00 consider yourself done, I get sick of all these made up names on these pieces of **** ( aeromatic :lol: ) in about a month you will see the same watch but with a new name like ojas & smajs or something equally as bollocks.

I would rather pay someone Â£60 to have my balls removed.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tiggi...

Its a great looking watch and it wasnt a lot of money, enjoy it...

Dont let the criticism put you off it.....


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the less than 'constructive' critiques from some quarters.

Sounds like you're the sort that give learner drivers hell whilst thrashing your Corsas and GTi's!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

sean666 said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of asking about the watch, the brand and whether you've been done after the fact?
> ...


Something a bit more constructive would have been nice.....

Not everyone is as knowledgeable as you seem to be....


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

jasonm said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


I suppose your right  , my post was not aimed at tiggi but at the whole chinese made watches pretending to be german thing.

It just makes me mad that hundreds of people are being ripped off every week on the bay as they believe that they are purchasing a genuine german made watch and the bay just lets them get away with there false fraudulant listings.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

tiggi i guess as youve posted here you like the military style?

have you looked at roys watches link above [pretty good choice]

you can get a rlt 6 for Â£45 which wont break the bank and is the sort of simple watch i prefer myself

have a look here near the bottom of the page

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

timetraveller has just put a sar on sales

i have this model highly recommended issue watch

check it out


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> tiggi i guess as youve posted here you like the military style?
> 
> have you looked at roys watches link above [pretty good choice]
> 
> ...


Thanks 'ditchdigger'. Excellent advice. I'm learning very quickly!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy isn't far from you tiggi 

For Â£60 you have an inexpensive automatic which looks pretty good for the money. OK so it is Chinese, so what? I don't get hot under the collar about it ... I only get hot under the collar about fakes.

Like you said it is an inexpensive gamble.

Nice webiste by the way


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup, the only two things I would stress here are:

1. to ALWAYS check Roy's stuff out first - his current crop of Lorus watches, including some with military stylee, could not be any cheaper, or he'd be sending you a cheque with every purchase :lol:

2. that you can always rely on Potz for a no-holds-barred, perfectly honest opinion. Some newbies find this a bit scary at first, but the true value of the forum is in the range of opinions (and expertise) you will be able to draw upon. Potz comes with lots of both! :tongue2:

(I'm trying to be brave but as I'm typing this I do seem to be developing a slight twitch - must be that nasty skull avatar.)


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Potz is the Simon Cowell of watches, I love what he writes.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

tiggi said:


>


I'm actually becoming quite drawn to onion crowns of late. They look really tactile.

Anyway, you haven't gone too far wrong for the price and it's a good looking watch so if you're happy with it then what else matters.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

s67 said:


> Potz is the Simon Cowell of watches, I love what he writes.


Are you insulting Chris? :lol:

Oh yes, something about the topic...Ummm, I don't care for Flieger_ish_ watches, but many do. So, if you like it be happy. 

Later,

William


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys!

I guess I liked the look of that damn faux-flieger before actually looking at what I was really buying - that's part of the secret behind eBays success!

However, me and my Sino-frieger will probably be quite happy and, despite the odd negative comment, I think I can just about justify my gamble. Afterall, if it doesn't work out there's always eBay :lol:

BTW Potz - :tongue2:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

tiggi said:


> Thanks for all the input guys!
> 
> I guess I liked the look of that damn faux-flieger before actually looking at what I was really buying - that's part of the secret behind eBays success!
> 
> ...


Hi Tiggi,

Quite a batisim of fire huh?

For an objective read about Ger-asian watches do a google search for watchuseek, go to the german watches forum and read the sticky at the top of the page entitled 'made in germany'

I am not allowed to paste a direct link. :blink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> tiggi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the input guys!
> ...


Thanks Ian. Just read through the postings you mentioned and they're brilliant! This has soothed the burns a bit and has put me on the right track.

So, when I say I'm looking at a Stowa Airman it looks like I've made the right choice


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes Tiggi, if you want a quality Fleiger style German peice, made in Germany by Germans with a quality Swiss mechanical movement then the Stowa is a very good choice.

It all depends on your budget really.

If you do get one you can then proudly post a picture on here without receiving a carpet bombing :lol:

Good luck.

Ian


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice cheap watch ,heres some good advice for all newbie collectors that should be made a sticky of-

1, research the brand you are looking to buy

2, research the brand you are looking to buy

3 ,research the brand you are looking to buy

4,if its cheap and you like it, buy it anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had these `Ger-asians` for a few years, Roy used to sell them & although I`d prefer they were honest about it but at least it doesn`t actually say `Made in Germany` (splitting hairs or what?  )

*Elysee ("Dusseldorf Germany") Model 16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*










*Elysee("Dusseldorf Germany")** Model** 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*










Build quailty is very good, on a par with some Swiss watches I own, they`ve been totally reliable & have an excellent movement. I`d like to change the hands for cathedral style ones but replacements for Miyota movements seem unattainable


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve had these `Ger-asians` for a few years, Roy used to sell them & although I`d prefer they were honest about it but at least it doesn`t actually say `Made in Germany` (splitting hairs or what?  )
> 
> *Elysee ("Dusseldorf Germany") Model 16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


They are the same brand as the shampoo my girlfriend uses but probably not as expensive :lol:


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

If you like the watch who cares? Aeromatic 1912 are not Rolex but there are worse watches out there.

I have a Tauchmeister which I have had for 2 years I would buy another with no problem.


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

jdsin said:


> If you like the watch who cares? Aeromatic 1912 are not Rolex but there are worse watches out there.
> 
> I have a Tauchmeister which I have had for 2 years I would buy another with no problem.


Thanks jdsin.

I'll certainly follow this posting up when the Faux-Teutonic Ger-asian arrives. I'm certainly no expert (as you can tell) but I'll have a go at being objective and maybe even my lowly opinion might be of value to someone else on this forum.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeez,you thought you bought bad,i still have a Chinese Red Army watch i bought from a fuzzy picture gamble on Ebay.I keep it to remind me of the beginnings,and to never trust a crap pic and a sketchy description.The watch you have bought by comparison is stunning 

P.s Potz is a good bloke and very knowlegeable,and he isnt afraid to call a spade a spade!,(never quite understood that saying,after all what else would you call it?,a shovel perhaps or a digging implement.Ahh i get it now  )


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> Jeez,you thought you bought bad,i still have a Chinese Red Army watch i bought from a fuzzy picture gamble on Ebay.I keep it to remind me of the beginnings,and to never trust a crap pic and a sketchy description.The watch you have bought by comparison is stunning


Gee, thanks! I'm beginning to feel better already. Daren't tell you about some of the crap I'VE bought off eBay  - I'm not owning up to anything!!!


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the watch looks cool, and if you like it that's all that really matters.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If you get enjoyment and service out of the watch for the price, it was worth it. If not, chalk it up to a learning experience. (We all have probably been guilty of "impulse buys" at one time or another.) JMHO.


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> If you get enjoyment and service out of the watch for the price, it was worth it. If not, chalk it up to a learning experience. (We all have probably been guilty of "impulse buys" at one time or another.) JMHO.


Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. You are absolutley right, of course.

The watch arrived yesterday so I'll be doing a 'review' (despite my limited knowledge) in the next couple of days or so. Keep a look out for a new posting. Just need to get some pics taken.

Cheers, y'all!


----------

